# How do you calculate your price?



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Driveways are pretty easy, but how does everyone calculate their price on commercial jobs? Sq ft? # of parking spots? # of entrances? Shoveling/no shoveling? I know that it basically boils down to how much time you will be spending getting there, working there, and getting to your next site.

I'm new to commercial jobs, so any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

you need to give more info, But if I think something is going to take me 45 mins then i take that number which is .75 and multiple it by how much i want to make an hour which is $125 and it comes out a number of $94.00. But you need to give us more info in regards to the Sq ft and what obstructions there in order to give you a better number.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I do not have a specific job right now that I'm looking to bid, but was wondering how people come up with the bid amount. $x per sq ft, or 45 min @ $125/hr, etc....

Also, how do you figure out the seasonal rate vs a per push rate?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i take the per plow rate and multiply it by the number 20 and there you go. But that is for cleveland. i am betting that i will not have to service that client more then 20 times through the season, but i also put in the contract once i hit 20 trips, then I charge them on per push rate at a discounted price. they seem, to like it, i make money and those storms at thd end of the season are usually not to bad. 
Commercial lots are different. Take the square footage and figure out how much snow you can push with the equipment you have.lets throw some numbers around. I can push lets say 65000 sq ft in an hour with my 7.5 blade. Now I want to make $125 and hour so if the property is 150000 Sq ft then divide that numer by 65000 and you get 2.25 or something like that, then multiply that number by 125 and that is what you charge them to plow that lot. simple. that is how i do it, but then you also have to to take in to consideration how much snow you are pushing2- 4 , 4-6, 6- 10 and so on. each inch will add atleast 20 mins i think. lots of answers to yoru question. just read through the bidding section and you will see how everyone does it.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;454962 said:


> i take the per plow rate and multiply it by the number 20 and there you go. But that is for cleveland. i am betting that i will not have to service that client more then 20 times through the season, but i also put in the contract once i hit 20 trips, then I charge them on per push rate at a discounted price. they seem, to like it, i make money and those storms at thd end of the season are usually not to bad.
> Commercial lots are different. Take the square footage and figure out how much snow you can push with the equipment you have.lets throw some numbers around. I can push lets say 65000 sq ft in an hour with my 7.5 blade. Now I want to make $125 and hour so if the property is 150000 Sq ft then divide that numer by 65000 and you get 2.25 or something like that, then multiply that number by 125 and that is what you charge them to plow that lot. simple. that is how i do it, but then you also have to to take in to consideration how much snow you are pushing2- 4 , 4-6, 6- 10 and so on. each inch will add atleast 20 mins i think. lots of answers to yoru question. just read through the bidding section and you will see how everyone does it.


when is the last time cleveland seen 20 events. Just curious.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

There is also what we dub the PITA factor. After you get the price figured out, then you figure if the customer is a pain to deal with and markup the price accordingly. For instance, we have a property where the workers are union factory workers and the employees at this perticular place milk everything. Slip & falls, workers complaining that we plowed their cars in, people purposly parking their cars in the way so we have to plow around them (one guy would come out when we came and move his car so it was in the way), stuff like that. Me mainly do this for repeat bids or new ones with a rep.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

92XT;454963 said:


> when is the last time cleveland seen 20 events. Just curious.


i see more then 20 events we call it lake effect


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Burkartsplow;454962 said:


> i take the per plow rate and multiply it by the number 20 and there you go. But that is for cleveland. i am betting that i will not have to service that client more then 20 times through the season, but i also put in the contract once i hit 20 trips, then I charge them on per push rate at a discounted price. they seem, to like it, i make money and those storms at thd end of the season are usually not to bad.
> Commercial lots are different. Take the square footage and figure out how much snow you can push with the equipment you have.lets throw some numbers around. I can push lets say 65000 sq ft in an hour with my 7.5 blade. Now I want to make $125 and hour so if the property is 150000 Sq ft then divide that numer by 65000 and you get 2.25 or something like that, then multiply that number by 125 and that is what you charge them to plow that lot. simple. that is how i do it, but then you also have to to take in to consideration how much snow you are pushing2- 4 , 4-6, 6- 10 and so on. each inch will add atleast 20 mins i think. lots of answers to yoru question. just read through the bidding section and you will see how everyone does it.


Makes sense. I have already dropped my blade close to 20 times this season, and it's just begun! We are supposed to get another storm Sat - Mon that will drop another 8-14" on us..... At least I get paid a decent amount per time I salt.....Looks like I need to pick up more "per push" accts!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

92XT;454963 said:


> when is the last time cleveland seen 20 events. Just curious.


This from a guy that "needs" a V-plow to break through those 20' drifts in Philly. 

For pricing, I take a look in my fridge to see how much beer I have left, then the forecast to see when the next storm is predicted after the current one, divide the beers by days in between and then multiply the # of days without beer times 6\day and get my price from there.

JK. I estimate the amount of time it will take me X my hourly rate.In a nutshell. We are selling time, not square feet or parking spaces.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;455689 said:


> For pricing, I take a look in my fridge to see how much beer I have left, then the forecast to see when the next storm is predicted after the current one, divide the beers by days in between and then multiply the # of days without beer times 6\day and get my price from there.


Uh oh, guess I'm in trouble since I don't drink! (Unless you count Mountain Dew...)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

92XT, you wouldn't happen to have been a member of this site and used the name Santos, would you? 

Or 9FTPiles? 

Or 01HUMMER?

Or any of a bunch of other aliases that caused you to get banned?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

92XT;454963 said:


> when is the last time cleveland seen 20 events. Just curious.


Hell I cant remember,but usually during a storm I would have to at least service each one 2 times so that is how i get 20. I go higher and people go for it, so why change a good thing. Keep the payup coming in....


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;455689 said:


> For pricing, I take a look in my fridge to see how much beer I have left, then the forecast to see when the next storm is predicted after the current one, divide the beers by days in between and then multiply the # of days without beer times 6\day and get my price from there.


Similar here to, but I use 8/day instead of 6. I also check the mail box for bills that are coming in, how pissed off I am by fuel prices & if my hockey team is winning or not.

Sooo many things to think of instead of just hourly rate x how long it will take.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;455689 said:


> For pricing, I take a look in my fridge to see how much beer I have left, then the forecast to see when the next storm is predicted after the current one, divide the beers by days in between and then multiply the # of days without beer times 6\day and get my price from there.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I thought that was a trade secret


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;455794 said:


> Mark Oomkes;455689 said:
> 
> 
> > For pricing, I take a look in my fridge to see how much beer I have left, then the forecast to see when the next storm is predicted after the current one, divide the beers by days in between and then multiply the # of days without beer times 6\day and get my price from there.
> ...


Oops, sorry, I forgot. Guess that means I'm no longer a member of LOPOA?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;455800 said:


> Oops, sorry, I forgot. Guess that means I'm no longer a member of LOPOA?


Member for life.
There is only one way out.
(being carried by 6)
Just santions..
Like having to drink Schlitz for a week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;455809 said:


> Just santions..
> Like having to drink Slitz for a week.


Think I'd rather be carried by 6 than drink Schlitz for a week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;455702 said:


> 92XT, you wouldn't happen to have been a member of this site and used the name Santos, would you?
> 
> Or 9FTPiles?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, very interesting, 92XT just dropped approximately 1,000 ft in elevation. Being retired at age 40, one would think that it wouldn't be too difficult to know ones elevation.

How about Monsterplow? Is that the one?

There's been so many, I can't remember them all anymore.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think your on to something


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

man.... i see above the rate of $125 an hour. around here i'm happy with anything over $40 an hour. I need to move....


----------

